# Getting from BWI to places in/around DC



## Siegmund (Aug 13, 2019)

I occasionally have to fly to the DC area for work conferences. I have one such coming up next month in College Park, MD.

In the past I've always flown into National (wonderfully easy access to the Metro) or Dulles (just hopeless, not much choice but uber or taxi at least part way into town.) This time I've been sent to BWI.

Now, on paper, I am generically aware that it's possible to ride a train from BWI to New Carrollton or downtown Washington, and then proceed on the metro to wherever. But I've never done it, and have no idea how efficient/frequent the service is or how expensive. Anyone have any advice on the merits of rail vs. other modes going southwest from BWI?

In my particular case, College Park via rail represents a significant detour in miles (going into washington by amtrak, marc, or orange line, back out on green line) but may still be break-even in time if traffic is bad, and a considerable cost savings, compared to the $50-ish ride direct from BWI to College Park. 

Words of wisdom would be welcome.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 13, 2019)

You could try the WMATA B30 bus. Looks like it's weekdays only, not the most convenient of headways, but it directly connects BWI to the Greenbelt station on the Green Line. https://www.wmata.com/schedules/timetables/upload/B30_181230.pdf


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 13, 2019)

MARC trains run more or less hourly through the day, and during the rush hours they run roughly every 30 minutes. Amtrak Regionals run hourly, and so does the Acela Express, if you're into paying more.

Once at Union Station, you can take a MARC train directly to College Park (Camden Line to Baltimore Camden -- the train from BWI to Washington is the Penn Line). These tend to only run during the rush hour. Otherwise take the Metro: Red line from Union Station towards Glenmont/Silver Spring, change at Ft. Totten (free transfer) to Green Line to Greenbelt and get off at College Park.


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 14, 2019)

Although I've never tried it, I'm 99% sure there are multiple shuttle vans between various locations in the BWI airport to the BWI station. Then it's a simple matter to check whatever is due next (MARC or Amtrak) and buy an appropriate ticket. For what it's worth, I stayed at a hotel near the airport in March and the hotel shuttle van took me both ways.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 14, 2019)

bratkinson said:


> Although I've never tried it, I'm 99% sure there are multiple shuttle vans between various locations in the BWI airport to the BWI station. Then it's a simple matter to check whatever is due next (MARC or Amtrak) and buy an appropriate ticket. For what it's worth, I stayed at a hotel near the airport in March and the hotel shuttle van took me both ways.



There’s a bus that runs between the airport & the train station.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Aug 15, 2019)

Unless someone is picking you up at NCR, Marc Rider has correct routing.


----------



## Siegmund (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for suggestions. (What actually happens will depend on traveling companions not just me, probably.)


----------



## MARC Rider (Aug 17, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> There’s a bus that runs between the airport & the train station.


It's a free shuttle bus between the BWI terminal and the train station (which also has a parking garage.)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 17, 2019)

MARC Rider said:


> It's a free shuttle bus between the BWI terminal and the train station (which also has a parking garage.)


And the type of bus that has the luggage racks.


----------

